
Insightful video interview w/ Matt Mullenweg, creator of WordPress - Sam_Odio
http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9719298-2.html
======
Sam_Odio
Here's part two - "When open source fails"
<http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9719805-2.html>

